# gammarus sp.



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello, 

I recently noticed that I have some full adult-sized gammarus (also got a ton of tiny ones living in the substrate) in my shrimp tank. I have a lot of cherry/yellow shrimp fry in there. Will these guys eat them? What are your experiences with them? I've heard mixed opinions from other forums....

Thanks!


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think they will harm the Shrimp but they sure will destroy the plants. put a couple of small fish in the tank they will clean it up within a day or two.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I've read before that they will attack freshly moulted shrimp if they are hungry. The fish that'll eat gammarus will also eat shrimps (black tetras, loaches)

Read this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...s/85708-need-some-help-gammarus-aka-scud.html

p. 2 and 3 there are mentions about gammarus taking down shrimps.

Good luck! I had a problem with them before and had to do a teardown.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg, now im scared  thanks for the thread! good thing i started to get rid of them yesterday. i caught the largest ones and fed them to my bettas....they enjoyed their late dinner quite a bit XD.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Great that you could find them! But it seems you have a lot of them.

They were in my 15g community tank and they hid in the wood/gravel most of the time so I couldn't find them at all. I was told to vacuum them out but maybe the python I have was too weak.

I was only able to get rid of them when I bought a new tank... dried out all the gravel and overdosed the plants on excel.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

well i don't really want to start over since it took so me long to set this tank up. but after getting rid of all the adult ones, keeping some fry for me and frequent water changes keep the population low .


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I believe your Fire Reds, Yellows and Rilis will all cross breed but I could be wrong.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

You're right matti2uude ! Never personally kept both together but I've heard if they mix, the offspring will be brown.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahah they'd be cool to see XD. they havent crossbred yet but i wouldn't mind if they did . i'd call them chocolates or something lol


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

iBetta said:


> ahah they'd be cool to see XD. they havent crossbred yet but i wouldn't mind if they did . i'd call them chocolates or something lol


Its more of a light brownish clear color that looks like the wild version of the Neos like this.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

did they interbreed for you getochkn? O:


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

iBetta said:


> did they interbreed for you getochkn? O:


No, I removed all my other species than my red/fire red's into my roomies tetra/guppy tank. They can breed/live out their lives in there. I have some beautiful fire reds, nice solid shinny red body, almost full red legs that I got from Betta4u and I didn't want them to breed with a yellow and produce a bunch of wild looking babies. Seemed to be such a waste to have such a beautiful fire red and end up with clear babies from it.


----------

